# SATA dvdrw device errors

## jonnevers

I've recently purchased a SATA dvdrw drive (to replace what I thought was a failing IDE dvdrw). I get lots of device errors and program failures related to the device errors.

I am able to play dvd's without error (totem/mplayer), i am able to play and rip cd's without error.

The errors come when i try to rip dvds.

besides (or related to the errors) dvdrip stops its ripping process about 75% of the way through complaining about missing frames.

example dmesg errors:

```
sr 0:0:0:0: [sr0] Add. Sense: Id CRC or ECC error

sr 0:0:0:0: [sr0] CDB: Read(10): 28 00 00 37 95 0c 00 00 02 00

end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 14570544

Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 3642636

Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 3642637

sr 0:0:0:0: [sr0] Unhandled sense code

sr 0:0:0:0: [sr0] Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE

sr 0:0:0:0: [sr0] Sense Key : Medium Error [current]

sr 0:0:0:0: [sr0] ASC=0x10 <<vendor>> ASCQ=0x90

sr 0:0:0:0: [sr0] CDB: Read(10): 28 00 00 37 95 12 00 00 02 00

end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 14570568

Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 3642642

Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 3642643
```

amd64 (with more then a few ~amd64, including most of the software involved here).

vanilla-sources-2.6.34

----------

## BradN

Have you tried a different DVD?  It's possible this is what it does when it can't read part of the disc. 

"Sense Key : Medium Error"

----------

## jonnevers

 *BradN wrote:*   

> Have you tried a different DVD?  It's possible this is what it does when it can't read part of the disc. 
> 
> "Sense Key : Medium Error"

 

yup. happens for all dvds.

----------

## BradN

Hmm, what I don't understand is how you can play the dvd but not rip it.  Does the dvd play all the way through?  If so you could probably rip the streams with mplayer but this might not be appropriate for what you want to do.

----------

## jonnevers

 *BradN wrote:*   

> Hmm, what I don't understand is how you can play the dvd but not rip it.  Does the dvd play all the way through?  If so you could probably rip the streams with mplayer but this might not be appropriate for what you want to do.

 

Yes, dvds play all the way through. I watched one on the machine last night (mplayer).

handbrake is also able to rip dvds without throwing any errors also! this isn't preferred though as it can't just rip it has to rip and encode. so I can re-encode to tweak settings.

----------

## bobspencer123

maybe this is an issue with transcode backend used by dvd::rip? Or possible css key problem if you are ripping protected movies for personal backups.

Have you tried ripping with another program (like dvddecrypter using wine or k9copy?)

----------

## jonnevers

 *bobspencer123 wrote:*   

> maybe this is an issue with transcode backend used by dvd::rip? Or possible css key problem if you are ripping protected movies for personal backups.
> 
> Have you tried ripping with another program (like dvddecrypter using wine or k9copy?)

 

I've tried all the versions of transcode  in portage (all produce the same results).

vobcopy produces mixed results where as dvdrip always fails ripping process ~75% in. I have not tried k9copy.

----------

## bobspencer123

 *jonnevers wrote:*   

>  *bobspencer123 wrote:*   maybe this is an issue with transcode backend used by dvd::rip? Or possible css key problem if you are ripping protected movies for personal backups.
> 
> Have you tried ripping with another program (like dvddecrypter using wine or k9copy?) 
> 
> I've tried all the versions of transcode  in portage (all produce the same results).
> ...

 

well are the discs you are trying to rip copy protected? If so, then linux doesn't really have a great equivalent to DVDFab or dvddecrypter for breaking protection. So this may be your issue. If not then disregard.

NOTE: This post is in no way intended to condone or express any opinion as to whether you should or can make copies of protected movies. That ultimately depends on the laws in your country regarding the issue of personal backups of movies you personally own for archival purposes.

----------

